# Best Electric Smoker? MES or not...



## husker3in4 (Sep 11, 2020)

So Im on my 3rd electric smoker.. My first was a 30" Bass Pro Shop special, made by masterbuilt. Made alot of good food out of it, but the thing kept blowing the hi/low temp shutoff sensor and taking off the back to replace it (and some of the wiring at times) got to be a pain so it was retired. Next up was a Gen 2 30" smoker. Still works but needs love to make it work. The panel readout is kinda wonky, and I have to use a crank strap to keep the door shut. 

So I got a 40" 140g last november. Worked a couple of times, then suddenly couldnt get up to temp. Would only reach about 180. I called Masterbuilt, they sent me a new control panel. this solved the problem for 1 smoke, then same problem. 3 panels later, I contacted them again, they just refunded my money. 

So now I have some cash and need a new smoker. I do love my masterbuilts, but tired of the piss poor quality control. Some of you say yours has been perfect for 5 years etc. Mine last between 1-2 years, this last one not even a year and it was kept in the garage the whole time. 

Is there a better MES that might have a better track record? Babysitting the smoker to make sure it is reaching and holding temp kinda defeats the purpose of an electric smoker. Id like something 40", glass or no glass dont care. Suggestions?


----------



## normanaj (Sep 11, 2020)

Don't junk your smoker add a PID controller.It'll become a much more accurate and reliable unit.



 tallbm
 has a simple rewire guide for adding a PID.I imagine at some point he'll chime in.


----------



## Hank R (Sep 11, 2020)

I have a a Smokin-it #1 for over 2 years and never let me down. worth checking it out.






						Welcome to SMF!
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





			www.smokin-it.com


----------



## husker3in4 (Sep 11, 2020)

If I were mechanically or electrically inclined at all I might try it. Being that Im not, Id rather just get a smoker that works without having to modify it.


----------



## normanaj (Sep 11, 2020)

husker3in4 said:


> If I were mechanically or electrically inclined at all I might try it. Being that Im not, Id rather just get a smoker that works without having to modify it.





 tallbm
 mod is pretty easy.

But as stated above the Smokin-It is top of the line,its pretty much the Cadillac of electric smokers but you're gonna pay.


----------



## husker3in4 (Sep 11, 2020)

After looking at the price of the Smokin' It smokers, Im willing to take my chances at tallbm mod. Anyone have a link directly to it?


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 11, 2020)

You said you have "some cash", what is you budget for this? Also are you set on electric? I have both a MES40 and a Pit Boss pellet smoker/grill. Use them both, love them both.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 11, 2020)

Sorry my bad...  Thought you wanted the link to the smokin it site...

>_<

JC


----------



## tallbm (Sep 11, 2020)

husker3in4 said:


> After looking at the price of the Smokin' It smokers, Im willing to take my chances at tallbm mod. Anyone have a link directly to it?



Hi there, he is the simple no back removal rewire post of mine that explains in super detail about rewiring an MES to work with something like the Auber PID controller:





						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




This Auber PID with the multipurpose probe will work for MES40 and lower models:





						Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - $149.99 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. Multi Purpose Controller [WS-1510ELPM] - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Holiday sale ends on 1/1/2023! The WS-1510ELPM is a versatile temperature controller to have in your home. It can be used for various applications such as Sous Vide cooking, controlling an...



					www.auberins.com
				




The simple rewire in my long post can be summed up as cutting the ends off 4 wires and splicing to make 2 wires.  At that point the plug of the MES sends electricity to the heating element with no controller in the mix.  It is now dumb and just heats. 
If you plug this dumb rewired MES into a PID controller, plug the PID into the wall, clip the PID temp probe to a rack in the smoker, then the PID will hit and hold temp in the smoker.  Simple.

My guess with your latest MES is that the connectors or the safety switch are screwed up.  When the connectors don't connect well at that switch it actually heats the switch up to like 310F making it think the smoker that hot when its only the switch itself and therefore the switch kicks in.
If the connectors at the switch are bad replace them with these:

If the switch is bad you can replace it or clip the wires and wire nut them together to bypass the switch until you can replace the switch or just roll without the switch.

I suggest you check those connectors and the element connectors and replace them with the ones i linked no matter what as the crappy stock connectors are like the #1 failure point on any MES.
If the controller is just bad, well the rewire and using of the PID controller solves that.

FYI, with a PID controller you can usually hold within 1-3 degrees of the set temp.  This makes your smoker SUPER precise and work 100X better than it did brand new.
One not so real drawback is that now you will need to use the AMNPS tray or tube and pellets to generate yoru smoke.... not really a drawback because all us electric guys seem to go that route no matter what and pellets last u forever!

I have helped guys who have never cut and spliced a wire in their life do this and be more than happy with their new and improved smoker.  So you shouldn't have a problem.  You may want to buy this to cut/crimp wires and connectors:

Finally, to me the best electric smoker u can get is a 2nd hand MES40 for like $40-$50 off facebook or craigslist, wash it out at a car wash, then rewire and put the $150 Auber PID on it and you have a smoker for $200 that outperforms any MES 100X over!!


----------



## husker3in4 (Oct 1, 2020)

TallBM,  if only you were closer Id pay you to put this PID contoller in. This is simply beyond my ability and/or desire to mess with electrical stuff that I am going to set and forget about until my temp alarm goes off.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 1, 2020)

husker3in4 said:


> TallBM,  if only you were closer Id pay you to put this PID contoller in. This is simply beyond my ability and/or desire to mess with electrical stuff that I am going to set and forget about until my temp alarm goes off.



You could also try one of these.  $90 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 1, 2020)

husker3in4 said:


> TallBM,  if only you were closer Id pay you to put this PID contoller in. This is simply beyond my ability and/or desire to mess with electrical stuff that I am going to set and forget about until my temp alarm goes off.



Hahha no prob man.  I'd simply just help you out, no need to pay :)
If you ever feel like giving it a shot reach out.  A number of guys who say they never cut or spliced a wire in their life reached out, did the rewire, and are now rocking a pid!


----------



## husker3in4 (Oct 2, 2020)

You should make a Youtube video for those of us noobs who needs to see how things work.  Ive pulled off a few jobs I never would have attempted with the help of a Youtube video. You might launch a new career!


----------



## tallbm (Oct 2, 2020)

husker3in4 said:


> You should make a Youtube video for those of us noobs who needs to see how things work.  Ive pulled off a few jobs I never would have attempted with the help of a Youtube video. You might launch a new career!


I don't have a video but the next best thing is this super detailed post with all the steps and pictures, plus everone else adding their experiences to it.






						MES Rewire Simple Guide - No Back Removal Needed!!!
					

Lately I've seen a number of posts about guys wanting to rewire their MES.  I had wanted to post a quick and simple guide for those out there that are curious or those that simply need to rewire but need a little assistance.  Well here goes.  Disclaimer:  When messing with electrical equipment...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 2, 2020)

husker3in4 said:


> TallBM, if only you were closer Id pay you to put this PID contoller in. This is simply beyond my ability and/or desire to mess with electrical stuff that I am going to set and forget about until my temp alarm goes off.


It really is pretty easy . Plenty of back up here , even though it is not in person . Open it up and take some pictures .


----------



## husker3in4 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah I might take a shot at this. Are there other reliable PIDs that would hook up the same way and can be used with these instructions so I can try it out without spending the $150 on the Auber? I have like 3 MES that have some level of dysfunction. If I can get this PID mod to work with a cheap PID, then I would probably spring for the Auber for my 40" MES and put cheaper PIDs into the 2 30" MES I have.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 2, 2020)

husker3in4
  if you want to verify that the re-wire works you can do that without the controller .
Do the re-wire , and plug the smoker into a power outlet to make sure it heats up , doesn't blow a breaker . DO NOT walk away from it . Verify that it heats up , element gets red , then unplug it .
I have the Auber 1510 and love it .
You can do this .

Edit , Also remember , if you buy the Auber you can use it for other things , or switch it to another smoker in the future . So don't look at it like you are spending that money on smoker itself .


----------



## tallbm (Oct 2, 2020)

husker3in4 said:


> Yeah I might take a shot at this. Are there other reliable PIDs that would hook up the same way and can be used with these instructions so I can try it out without spending the $150 on the Auber? I have like 3 MES that have some level of dysfunction. If I can get this PID mod to work with a cheap PID, then I would probably spring for the Auber for my 40" MES and put cheaper PIDs into the 2 30" MES I have.





 JC in GB
  seems to be offering one that would work well for your MES30 and for less than the Auber.  I think u will still either have to rewire. 

You can never just take your MES as it is and plug it into a PID because the existing electronics acts like a switch that is in the off position so power can never get to the element unless you turn on the controller and set it.
The rewire we are all talking about is to cut 4 wire ends and splice with a wire nut to make 2 wires and effectively bypass all that existing electrical switch stuff.
This simple rewire means that the plug now feeds power directly to the heating element.

So u then insert the plug from the rewired MES into a PID controller and the PID plugs into the wall.  Clip the PID temp probe inisde the MES and turn on the PID and it now feeds power off/on to the rewired MES plug which in turn goes right to the element.

So u see no matter what u gotta do a rewire to use a PID but the rewire is simple :)


----------

